# probelm of phpmyadmin

## N!cer

i installed phpMyAdmin-2.8.0.2 in

/var/www/localhost/htdocs/

i open

http://localhost/phpMyAdmin-2.8.0.2/ : it told me :

"Cannot load  extension. Please check your PHP configuration. - Documentation" . i go link to Documentatio it's told me :

```

 [1.20] I receive the error "cannot load MySQL extension, please check PHP Configuration".

To connect to a MySQL server, PHP needs a set of MySQL functions called "MySQL extension". This extension may be part of the PHP distribution (compiled-in), otherwise it needs to be loaded dynamically. Its name is probably mysql.so or php_mysql.dll. phpMyAdmin tried to load the extension but failed. 

```

how to sloution this problem

please help me

----------

## Aries-Belgium

Check if you compiled php with the mysql (and mysqli) use flags:

```
emerge -pv dev-lang/php
```

----------

## N!cer

ok

look at here 

```

JustFunny ge3k # emerge -pv dev-lang/php

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] dev-php/mod_php (is blocking dev-lang/php-5.1.2)

[blocks B     ] dev-php/php (is blocking dev-lang/php-5.1.2)

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/php-toolkit-1.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/php-5.1.2  -adabas -apache +apache2 -bcmath +berkdb -birdstep +bzip2 -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk +cli +crypt +ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob +exif +fastbuild -fdftk -filepro -firebird -flatfile +force-cgi-redirect -frontbase +ftp +gd -gd-external +gdbm +gmp -hardenedphp -hash -hyperwave-api -iconv -imap -informix -inifile -interbase -iodbc +ipv6 -java-external -kerberos -ldap -libedit -mcve +memlimit +mhash -ming -msql -mssql +mysql -mysqli +ncurses +nls -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl +pcre -pdo -pdo-external -pic +posix -postgres -qdbm +readline -recode -reflection -sapdb -sasl +session -sharedext -sharedmem +simplexml -snmp +soap +sockets -solid +spell +spl -sqlite +ssl -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy +tokenizer +truetype -vm-goto -vm-switch -wddx +xml -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm +xsl -yaz -zip +zlib 6,178 kB

Total size of downloads: 6,178 kB

JustFunny ge3k #
```

after that 

```
JustFunny ge3k # emerge dev-lang/php

Calculating dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the dev-php/mod_php package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

JustFunny ge3k #
```

how to sloution

helpmeLast edited by N!cer on Wed Apr 05, 2006 11:58 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## N!cer

I try but dont work ????

----------

## Chrystalsky

do oyu want to use PHP 5.x? I guess you will need to deinstall PHP 4.x for that.

----------

## zwik

Indeed, you unmerge by doing this:

```
emerge -C dev-php/php dev-php/mod_php
```

You can then install the new PHP (including cli and mod_php by doing:

```
emerge dev-lang/php
```

Good luck  :Smile:  .

----------

## N!cer

hi

i installed php5

i go to 

http://localhost/phpMyAdmin-2.8.0.2/

it told me this msg :

```
Welcome to phpMyAdmin 2.8.0.2

phpMyAdmin tried to connect to the MySQL server, and the server rejected the connection. You should check the host, username and password in config.inc.php and make sure that they correspond to the information given by the administrator of the MySQL server.

Error

MySQL said: Documentation

#1045 - Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO) 
```

how to fix it ??

----------

## Aries-Belgium

Try to login in a terminal:

```
mysql -u root -p
```

And press enter if you asked for a password.

If you get an input line like this:

```
mysql> 
```

You are logged in ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## N!cer

dont login

 :Crying or Very sad: 

```

ge3k@JustFunny ~ $ mysql -u root -p

Enter password:

ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)

ge3k@JustFunny ~ $
```

why ?

----------

## giulianoz

you have to specify a password for the root mysql user.

mysql -u root -p (enter)

type your password (enter)

if it doesn't work you shouild use another login to access the mysql database. if you don't have any and you are not root, ask your system administrator

hth

giuliano

----------

## N!cer

i'm root

it's mybox  :Smile: 

i try but dont work ?

----------

## zwik

Have you set up a password on MySQL ?

----------

## N!cer

i think enter password

how to remove the old password ??????

i want fast sloution ,,,

----------

## zwik

On the Gentoo wiki several solutions can be found. If you've more problems you can probably find it there. Here's a link: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_MySQL

Good luck  :Smile:  .

----------

## N!cer

 *N!cer wrote:*   

> i installed phpMyAdmin-2.8.0.2 in
> 
> /var/www/localhost/htdocs/
> 
> i open
> ...

 

 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

first , it is work 

then  the problem is back, 

caz , i reinstall gentoo linux, then i have back same the problem ,i try to make all sloution here but dont work ??? whyyyyyyyyyy

how to fix it

note: Mysql is work good from command line , but phpMyadmin dont work

look at here

```
localhost htdocs # mysql -u root -p

Enter password:

Welcome to the MySQL monitor.  Commands end with ; or \g.

Your MySQL connection id is 2 to server version: 4.1.14-log

Type 'help;' or '\h' for help. Type '\c' to clear the buffer.

mysql> show databases;

+----------+

| Database |

+----------+

| mysql    |

| test     |

+----------+
```

2 rows in set (0.00 sec)

----------

## zwik

Look at the output of emerge when you install phpmyadmin. It says you've to run a script. It also says exactly what script even  :Smile:  . It looks like you didn't ran the script since you've no pmadb database according to the output of MySQL.

----------

## N!cer

ok zwik

what should me do ??

----------

## zwik

you should read one of the following files:

```
/usr/portage/dev-db/phpmyadmin/files/postinstall-en-2.8.0.txt

/usr/portage/dev-db/phpmyadmin/files/postinstall-en.txt
```

In those files you can read exactly what you should do  :Smile:  .

Good luck!

----------

